

Show hacker news: website to gamble on the location of flight 370 - glbrew


======
ddash
Trivializing the death of 239 people? Really?

~~~
glbrew
Actually crowd sourcing ideas on where the flight went can help authorities.
The us military has considered implementing their own gambling markets for
acts of terrorism, here is the first link I came across:

[http://reason.com/archives/2003/07/30/betting-on-
terror](http://reason.com/archives/2003/07/30/betting-on-terror)

~~~
ddash
Ah,my mistake. I'm sorry.

